# My recoil isnt catching the flywheel



## mbayer (Apr 30, 2011)

When I pull it, it pulls out freely it will pull the cord back in but it isnt catching the flywheel so the saw wont start not sure how to fix this the saw is a stihl 064. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 30, 2011)

The plastic pawls aren't popping out to engage the flywheel. You might have a bunch of crud built up in there that's keeping the pawls bound. You might also have a rusted up engaging spring. Either way, you need to pull the starter off and clean things up real good.


----------



## mbayer (Apr 30, 2011)

I pulled it off it looks clean but what im guessing is the engagement spring spins then the pawls dont engage and sometimes it wont spin then tthey wiil engage i tried to tighten the screw ti hold it and it worked for one pull


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 30, 2011)

If the engaging spring is worn, it won't properly pop out and catch the pawls. If the pawls are worn, they won't properly pop out and stay engaged. You may need to replace all three of those parts, which are relatively cheap.


----------



## mbayer (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks ill check it out again


----------



## AlanJ (Jul 30, 2011)

I am going through the same thing with my 064. Pawls are worn, but will still engage sometimes. The trick is to pull the rope out and let go of it to set the pawls in position to start. This trick would be OK if the saw started after a couple of pulls, but mine doesn't, so I tried to fix it. Bought new pawls and pulley off ebay, they fit too tight to even move. Next is to go to the dealer and get the right parts. This really makes me love my 066 with the elastostart and decomp button.


----------



## hotshot (Jul 31, 2011)

You need to first clean the pawl spring groove down to shiny bare metal, then DO NOT oil or grease it.

The spring to shaft fit creates friction on the shaft to allow the dual pawls to kick out & retract.


----------

